# Alternative to Video Slave



## goalie composer (Apr 13, 2017)

Does anyone have a more-affordable alternative to Video Slave besides hosting your video in another DAW?


----------



## samphony (Apr 13, 2017)

From the ease of use standpoint no. But again you can host video in another daw like reaper or logic or what have you. 

You can also subscribe to VS3 if buying isn't an option.


----------



## ChrisFHH (Apr 18, 2017)

MTCVideoSlave for Mac and Windows.


----------



## Cat (Apr 18, 2017)

ChrisFHH said:


> MTCVideoSlave for Mac and Windows.



I have sent them (MTCVideoSlave) many requests over the last 18 months to provide me with payment instructions but no no avail. I have just sent another email now...let's see if there is a response from them.

I am currently using Cubase 8 on a secondary machine but it is not ideal. As soon as Cubase looses focus (for example if I click on the MAIL app or Safari or any other program) the video disappears from the screen. Until I click again giving Cubase the focus. ProTools does not do this but has other issues (does not follow Cursor repositioning if the Master DAW is in STOP mode).


----------



## GtrJazz (Apr 16, 2022)

goalie composer said:


> Does anyone have a more-affordable alternative to Video Slave besides hosting your video in another DAW?


I use vidplayvst hosted inside vep on a slave machine. Works great and you can control the volume as if it was a vst instrument inside your main daw.


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 29, 2022)

GtrJazz said:


> I use vidplayvst hosted inside vep on a slave machine. Works great and you can control the volume as if it was a vst instrument inside your main daw.


I'm curious, is the video smooth? I see in a lot of their youtube videos its quite jumpy. (and just fyi- "slave" has been changed to "sync") Just in case anyone wants to reference the original product.


----------



## ltmusic (Apr 29, 2022)

Has anyone tried to sync cubase externally to Sony vegas or davinci resolve ? 
If yes..how can i sync cubase to another pc running another cubase (or vegas, davichi)?


----------



## GtrJazz (Apr 29, 2022)

tmhuud said:


> I'm curious, is the video smooth? I see in a lot of their youtube videos its quite jumpy. (and just fyi- "slave" has been changed to "sync") Just in case anyone wants to reference the original product.


I can only speak for vidplayvst and haven’t noticed any jumpy video. But I don’t do much work with video and haven’t tried ever video format under the sun. But for the price and easy solution it’s seemed like a no brainer for me


----------



## sathyva (May 8, 2022)

ltmusic said:


> Has anyone tried to sync cubase externally to Sony vegas or davinci resolve ?
> If yes..how can i sync cubase to another pc running another cubase (or vegas, davichi)?


I’ll try to synchronize Cubase and Da Vinci on the same computer (mac os) and i’ll let you know if it work correctly


----------



## ltmusic (May 9, 2022)

sathyva said:


> I’ll try to synchronize Cubase and Da Vinci on the same computer (mac os) and i’ll let you know if it work correctly


Great!!!😊


----------



## inthevoid (May 9, 2022)

It is another DAW so not quite what the OP is after, but I'm currently trying to get Reaper to work for this purpose syncing to Cubase as it's quite lightweight and much more flexible than VS. Have had the same issues as the OP on this thread though... If anyone's got this working well with proper synced locating etc in Reaper I'd love to hear how you've done it.


----------

